# Belgium Drop Trap



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone used a Belgium Drop Trap. I am thinking of using one in my new fly loft. Does anyone have any plans for this kink of trap.
Thanks Randy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't even know what it looks like?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is where you can see a picture of one www.foyspigeonsupplies.com. ReUnion Racing lofts of California also uses them. Maybe I will e-mail him and ask him. 
Randy


----------



## John15530 (May 31, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Has anyone used a Belgium Drop Trap. I am thinking of using one in my new fly loft. Does anyone have any plans for this kink of trap.
> Thanks Randy


Randy,
I built 2 of them and so far I love them. I have not used any other trap as I'm not worried about clocks and all that stuff so they were a great fit for my needs. They were easy to build and the birds seem to train themselves in just one day. I have yet to push a bird though and I've trained about 30 birds thus far. To train, all I do is wait until the birds are all in the aviary and then close up the trap. I blow the whistle and they will stand at the openings of the trap but sure enough, within a few seconds, one will make the drop and the rest will follow. After one or two times through, they come in 3 and 4 at a time.... works for me!!!

All in all, I'm glad I went the route of the Belgium Trap..... 

<EDIT ADDED>
Ohh yea, If you want to lock the birds out, all you need to do is take a towel and close it up over the opening by closing the trap. This is the only thing that the Belgium trap won't allow you to do, lock birds out. But with the use of a towel, keeping the opening closed, I can lock the birds in the aviary when I'm cleaning or working in the loft....


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have seen with some models that they have a piece of plywood that fits over the opening. You can see this on ReUnion lofts web page. Do you have any plans for how you built yours. 
Thanks Randy


----------



## John15530 (May 31, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I have seen with some models that they have a piece of plywood that fits over the opening. You can see this on ReUnion lofts web page. Do you have any plans for how you built yours.
> Thanks Randy


I used a framing square and put one side of the square on 9" and the other side of the square at 11". This gave me the angled pieces for the sides. Then I just cut the top board and bottom board to the lenght I wanted the trap. I used a door hinge and a slide lock to keep the trap closed. 

I will go out and take some pictures. It may help you see what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you John that would be a great help


----------



## John15530 (May 31, 2006)

*Belguim Trap Pictures*

I like the plywood idea.... instead of the towel !!


Here are a few pictures:


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks John great pics
Randy


----------



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Im thinking about going the same way as John. I was wondering if you can give the measurements of your trap please.

EDIT: I dont know if its me but im still having trouble understanding to why cant the pigeons go through them holes to go out? Cant they just fly up there? Cause they can drop in so why cant they fly out the same way?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

View attachment 11743


View attachment 11744


View attachment 11745


My measurements are 2 feet deep, (So I can catch any birds that fly into it) and two feet tall. The drop has 10 inches tall by 4 inches wide for the birds to drop thru and it is set at a 45 degree angle. The birds train quickly to it to the point where the males when building the nest will fly out the bottom but drop into the loft from the top. Even when the bottom is open.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The birds cannot fly out because their wings are spread on the backside but when they drop into the loft the wings do not spread untill they drop thru.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I went the easy way and just bought the one from Foy's! I love it and the birds don't even think twice about dropping in.

Dan


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the Belgium Drop Trap myself and love it. I've found birds trap alot faster than with the bob style trap, and when it comes to racing, every second counts. I also offer them for sale on my pigeon supply website as well.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Dennis i was tempted top buy the trap from your website but its to big for loft. Is there a way you can make me with 3 stalls instead of 4? I need it to be 10 1/2"X12". I may buy 2 if you can make them for me.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Randy, I use drop traps as well , and love them. Very easy to make, well I'm in construction so maybe I should say it's easy for me to build. I built mine in about 15-20
minutes. Mine looks just like John's , I use a piece of 1/4 in plywood to close it off.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

this is a little of topic, and i dont want to hijack your thread, but how would you make a trap that is about 4 feet of the ground without cats getting in there?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

four feet is not high enough for any trap. JMHO Dave


----------



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

yo Faspitch, was wondering if you can make an instruction on how to build it. Like a pattern or something : /


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alb23m said:


> this is a little of topic, and i dont want to hijack your thread, but how would you make a trap that is about 4 feet of the ground without cats getting in there?


You don't.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

alb23m said:


> this is a little of topic, and i dont want to hijack your thread, but how would you make a trap that is about 4 feet of the ground without cats getting in there?


You do what I did. You run an electric fence around it.

Ace


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

This my YB loft, I actually have two drop traps on it. One on the avairy and one that enters the loft. The one thats goes into the loft is just like the one John has.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

pinoypigeon said:


> yo Faspitch, was wondering if you can make an instruction on how to build it. Like a pattern or something : /


Yes, I can do that. I'll be working on my loft tomorrow, I'll make one and do a step by step. Not sure what I'll do with it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny how this thread resurfaced from 2006. Nice Trap Fastpitch. I still have the old swing board that works great. I am thinking of building a widowhood/ youngbird loft to start flying a team out of. I will most likely put a drop trap on it. 

I am sure if you start the bidding some of those two left thumbers in here that lack building skills, would be more than happy to take it off your hands. 

Randy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice traps everyone--both Belgian traps, Sputniks trap and modified trap. 

Welcome Dennis Kuhn!


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Did I mention I'm a license auctioneer. I sold the birds at the Combine auction(which it's hard to sell something when hardly no one bids), I would much rather sell at estate sells.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

fastpitch dad said:


> This my YB loft, I actually have two drop traps on it. One on the avairy and one that enters the loft. The one thats goes into the loft is just like the one John has.


yeah this is more of a sputnik then a droptrap , droptraps usually go right in to the loft as where the sputnik is built into the flypen or is the flypen , either way its the same concept  and nice work


----------



## qfire320 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a question

what stops the birds from flying out of this trap


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The trap is at a 45 degree angle. From the top the bird can just drop into the trap and spread its wings after going threw the trap but trying to go out they cannot fly thru because the wings are spread and they cannot land because of the 45 degree angle.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Some smaller hens still can and ybs to. Only a few smart ones will.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> You do what I did. You run an electric fence around it.
> 
> Ace


how and where does the electric fence go so that it zaps the cat and not the birds? I have a sputnik that the neighbour's cat can get in and out of although no other cats - he is some kind of super gymnast kitty! I have a mini electric fence on order and need to know where to rig it








this pic shows one of my own cats trying to get in, he's not nearly coordinated enough. He's kind of almost in front of the top of the trap and the front exit is open, and there is another trap to the right of the pic where the birds he is looking at are, which was being built at the time. There is a flap I can lower to close the trap entirely and then it's cat proof, but it would be nice to be able to leave the top of the trap open unattended especially when they are exercising


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

possibly clearer picture (at least there's no cat in it anyway)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Can someone tell me the measurments and angles for a small drop trap. Does anyone know where I can get some plans for building one. I would much appreciate it!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If you look at my other post of my new loft, I have some pictures of my new drop traps. They are fixed and do not hinge because I do not need them to. If I am not mistaken the traps are 21.5" long 4" on center dowels. The side triangles are right angles with sides of 8" x 8" and the hypotenuse or long side is 12". 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-young-bird-loft-34557.html


----------

